# 14x14x20 Custom Orchid Tank with HYGROLON!!! OMG



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

This will be the photo thread for my orchid tank. I'm still not sure if I'm going to put any frogs in, but if anyone has suggestions I'd be willing to entertain the idea.

Here's the build log:
future office distraction (pics as I go)

And on to the good stuff.

Full tank shot:


pleurothallis sertularioides:


pleurothallis phyllocardioides:


pleurothallis microcardia:


bulbophyllum fascinator:


zootrophion atropurpureum:


pleurothallis palliolata:


pleurothallis gracillima:


lepanthes telipogoniflora:


lepanthes calodictyon: (new growth emerging)


That's it for now. I'll update as things grow in. If I do end up putting frogs in, they will probably have to be thumbs. Anyone have any suggestions on some good mini broms that I could work in?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Subscribed...


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

I am in the process of tearing down this tank and rebuilding a more functional orchid tank. Things did not work out as planned and think I got hit with some type of bacteria/ mildew in the tank. 

Couple of notes on this:
Fan runs 24/7
Humidity in the 80s to 90s
Temps during summer: low 80s during day, mid to low 70s at night. 

I think that my plan with the ceramic backfired. rather than adding moisture to the hygrolon it actually pulled all moisture out of the fabric and evaporated from the inside of the coils. This may have been different if I were using terra cotta but the actual type of clay is an unknown. It was just left over from projects years ago. 

In the end, I've lost three plants, no moss growth whatsoever. Almost all of the epiphytic ferns have died or are struggling. And not much, if any, noticeable growth from any of the other orchids. Everything just kind of rotted away.

If anyone has had an experience like this I'd be grateful for some input. It's just so strange, everything was rotting like it was too wet but looked / felt dry. 

Anyway, will update with new design soon.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's the new setup. More space for additions . Conditions already seem better.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah. it looks like the plants are going through a die off to get used to your previous set up (which was not to favorable.) your new set up looks good though. maybe once you get some growth you can replant


----------



## Ekaitz (May 26, 2014)

That's awesome! I want to make something similar with the hygrolon but, at the moment, I have ventilation problems in my terrarium and I was thinking where put the fan and realized that you have it inside the terrarium, I thought that the fan have to be just in a hole of the glass to move new air inside the terrarium but yours is the second one that I see that the fan is just inside, only moving the air that is inside the terrarium but not moving inside new air of outside. That's correct? 
Thank you for your Help. Ekaitz.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Ekaitz said:


> I thought that the fan have to be just in a hole of the glass to move new air inside the terrarium but yours is the second one that I see that the fan is just inside, only moving the air that is inside the terrarium but not moving inside new air of outside. That's correct?
> Thank you for your Help. Ekaitz.


Yes, this is correct. fans are mainly used for preventing stagnant air inside of a terrarium, not necessarily for bringing fresh air from from outside into the viv. The issues that we're trying to avoid is lack of airflow which encourages mold, saturation and many plants (especially orchids) do poorly in. Fans inside the tank do help with air exchange by creating a current which will increase flow through the vents, but do not need to be placed directly in front of one.


----------



## Ekaitz (May 26, 2014)

That help me a lot! Thank your very much!!


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a quick update. Added a little moss wall section with some various mini ferns and peperomia. Also added a few more orchids.


----------

